# [SOLVED]DKMS on Gentoo

## Skirmitch

Hey guys, has anyone ever installed DKMS on gentoo? tryed earlier and just couldnt. Any advice is appreciated. Greetings 

(I need it to solve this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173761/comments/29 if anyone has an alternative without using a wrapper from XP its welcomed as well)Last edited by Skirmitch on Tue Jul 23, 2013 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skirmitch

OMG shame on me, the source is precompiled... thats why make didnt work... Just have to make install and works  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

